# قابلوا ضيقاتكم بالصبر والصلاه ..!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2011)

*"الرب راوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق" 
أصبح العالم من حولنا ملىء بالضيقات والتجارب الصعبه فيكاد لا يخلو كل بيت من مشكله أو تجربة مرض .
يلهث الجميع وراء الماده باعتبارها الحل السحرى لكل احتياج فالمرض يحتاج لعلاج والدواء يلزمه مال ..واى مشكله لا نرى لها حل سوى بالمال وكلما زاد المال قلت المشاكل
اليس هذا اعتقادنا ونظرتنا للمال ؟؟
هذه هى النظره الضيقه للامر والتى تجعلنا كثيراً ننسى ان نمد ايدينا للسماء ونطلب المعونه الالهيه
فالمال مهما ان زاد تسحب منه ينتقص
أما وعد الرب لنا صادق  وابدى "لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي. يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"   
للصلاه اهميه كبيره نغفلها ونتناساها بل للاسف أصبح هناك من يستهين بها ويراها ضعف وخنوع
أصبح حزننا بلا رجاء وبلا ثقة فى قدرة الهنا 
أصبحنا غير صابرين على ضيقاتنا ولا مواظبين على صلاتنا
ناسين قول الهنا ووعده الصادق لنا 
 "فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ" 

أصرخوا للرب بصلاتكم اطلبوا المعونه منه
قابلوا ضيقاتكم بالصبر والصلاه
طالبوه بأن يصنع مجداً لاسمه 
ابحثوا عنه وامسكوا بيده وان دخلتم فى تجرربه لا تنسوا ان تطلبوه بلجاجه والحاح 
نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا فِي الضِّيقَاتِ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا، وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً، وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً، وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي، لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا"​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*جميل يا دونا ربنا يدبر الصالح*
*ويعوض تعب محبتيك *
*اجمل تقيم*​


----------



## sparrow (2 يونيو 2011)

*أصرخوا للرب بصلاتكم اطلبوا المعونه منه
قابلوا ضيقاتكم بالصبر والصلاه
طالبوه بأن يصنع مجداً لاسمه 
ابحثوا عنه وامسكوا بيده وان دخلتم فى تجرربه لا تنسوا ان تطلبوه بلجاجه والحاح *

*امين يارب اسمع واستجيب *


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

*أما وعد الرب لنا صادق  وابدى  "لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي.  يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ  وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"
وعود الرب صادقه
آمين آمين آمين
شكرااا للموضوع الجميل جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
 *


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2011)

> *"لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي. يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي" *​



*
"لأنه صب حبه فيّ أنجيه" ... نحن أيضًا الذين نتعب على الأرض، ولا نزال نعيش في التجارب، ونخشى على خطواتنا لئلا تسقط في الفخاخ، نسمع صوت الرب إلهنا يعزينا: لأنه صبّ حبه فيّ أنجيه، أرفعه، لأنه عرف اسمي.

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع معزى جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *جميل يا دونا ربنا يدبر الصالح*
> *ويعوض تعب محبتيك *
> *اجمل تقيم*​



*ميرررسى يا جووون ع المشاركه وع التقييم
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *أصرخوا للرب بصلاتكم اطلبوا المعونه منه
> قابلوا ضيقاتكم بالصبر والصلاه
> طالبوه بأن يصنع مجداً لاسمه
> ابحثوا عنه وامسكوا بيده وان دخلتم فى تجرربه لا تنسوا ان تطلبوه بلجاجه والحاح *
> ...



*نورتى الموضوع يا سباروو
ربنا يباركك يا قمرر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أما وعد الرب لنا صادق  وابدى  "لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي.  يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ  وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"
> وعود الرب صادقه
> آمين آمين آمين
> شكرااا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> ...



*اشكرك استاذى ع التشجيع الغالى
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> "لأنه صب حبه فيّ أنجيه" ... نحن أيضًا الذين نتعب على الأرض، ولا نزال نعيش في التجارب، ونخشى على خطواتنا لئلا تسقط في الفخاخ، نسمع صوت الرب إلهنا يعزينا: لأنه صبّ حبه فيّ أنجيه، أرفعه، لأنه عرف اسمي.
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع معزى جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيكى كل بركه ونعمه بتتمنيها*


----------



## staregypt (3 أكتوبر 2011)

:big35::big29::big29::17_1_34[1]::ab4::36_3_16::36_3_16:


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## angil sky (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*"فِي 							الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ 							ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا:  							أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ"
 (يوحنا16: 33)


**"لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ  							بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي.  							يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي  							الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ  							الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"
 (مز91: 14-16)


الرب يباركك استاذتي الغاليه
والرب يعوض تعب 
محبتك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

staregypt قال:


> :big35::big29::big29::17_1_34[1]::ab4::36_3_16::36_3_16:



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
نورتى :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

ramzy1913 قال:


>



*ميرررسى يا رمزى
نورت :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

angil sky قال:


> *"فِي 							الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ 							ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا:  							أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ"
> (يوحنا16: 33)
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرررسى خالص حبيبتى
ربنا معاكى :flowers:
*


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أبريل 2012)

"فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ" 

أصرخوا للرب بصلاتكم اطلبوا المعونه منه
قابلوا ضيقاتكم بالصبر والصلاه
طالبوه بأن يصنع مجداً لاسمه 
ابحثوا عنه وامسكوا بيده وان دخلتم فى تجرربه لا تنسوا ان تطلبوه بلجاجه والحاح 
نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا فِي الضِّيقَاتِ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا، وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً، وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً، وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي، لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا"
​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 مايو 2012)

*لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا"*


----------

